
Google Shopping Insights - justinmaurer
https://shopping.thinkwithgoogle.com/
======
justinmaurer
Blog post: [http://adwords.blogspot.com/2015/10/shopping-insights-
what-a...](http://adwords.blogspot.com/2015/10/shopping-insights-what-are-
people-shopping-for-near-your-stores.html)

